# hiddev not creating /dev/usb entries

## HomerSimpson

I have apcupsd running. It has worked for years. For some reason it is not working anymore. It won't connect to the APC UPS device. I must have changed something. I am trying to debug and have come across something that may be the issue.

I created my own node using a custom udev rule tp create /dev/ups/APC. The dev entry is created when plugging in the APC UPS. It links to /dev/ups0. I have that set the DRIVER to /dev/ups/APC in the apcupsd.conf file.

When I connect the UPS I get this in my system log

```
Jan  6 21:10:20 [kernel] usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 8

Jan  6 21:10:25 [kernel] usb 2-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

Jan  6 21:10:28 [kernel] usb 2-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

Jan  6 21:10:31 [kernel] hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g3 .D USB FW:g3] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.3

```

There is an error. I do not know what it means.

```
dmesg | grep usb
```

```
usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-1.4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g3 .D USB FW:g3] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 2-1.4: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 5

usb 2-1.2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g3 .D USB FW:g3] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.2

usb 2-1.4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 7

usb 2-1.4: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 2-1.2: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 2-1.1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 8

usb 2-1.1: device descriptor read/64, error -110

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g3 .D USB FW:g3] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.1

usb 2-1.1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 2-1.3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1.3: device descriptor read/64, error -110

hiddev96: USB HID v1.10 Device [American Power Conversion Back-UPS RS 1000 FW:7.g3 .D USB FW:g3] on usb-0000:00:02.1-1.3

```

In 50-udev.rules there is a rule:

```
# usb devices

KERNEL=="hiddev*",              NAME="usb/%k"
```

I understand that the APC UPS is an hiddev device (not sure what that really means) but the node(s) is not created.

```
# ls -l /dev/usb*

crw-rw----  1 root root  189,   0 Dec 21 19:18 /dev/usbdev1.1

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 128 Dec 21 19:18 /dev/usbdev2.1

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 132 Dec 22 00:39 /dev/usbdev2.5

crw-rw-rw-  1 root video 189, 134 Dec 22 00:39 /dev/usbdev2.7

crw-rw----  1 root root  189, 256 Dec 22 00:39 /dev/usbdev3.1

```

The apcupsd.events file:

```
Fri Jan 06 21:03:55 EST 2006  apcupsd FATAL ERROR in linux-usb.c at line 597

Cannot find UPS device --

For a link to detailed USB trouble shooting information,

please see <http://www.apcupsd.com/support.html>.

Fri Jan 06 21:03:55 EST 2006  apcupsd error shutdown completed

```

Does not give me much information.

Before I go onto the apcupsd list to troubleshoot further:

1) should I have the /dev/usb/<whatever> node(s) because it is an hiddev device?

2) What does "device descriptor read/64, error -110" mean in the dmesg and system log output?

This always used to work. It appears I have everything configured correctly as per the apcupsd manual.

Thanks for your help

----------

## Hobbes-X

I had the same problem.

Searching the Gentoo forums for just the error message (device descriptor read/64, error -110), there's a few posts recommending an option for the usbcore kernel module. (for example: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-282903.html)

I had usbcore built into the kernel, so I recompiled it as a module and added an /etc/modules.d/usbcore with the following line:

```
options usbcore use_both_schemes=y
```

Still no dice though... After chasing some rabbits for a bit, I tried upgrading to udev on a hunch and things were autodetected on the next reboot. Not sure if the module options had anything to do with it, but there were there when things are working so they stay for now  :Very Happy: 

Hope you had this fixed before now, but if not maybe this will help, or help forum searchers in the future.

----------

## HomerSimpson

Thank you!

I added the option in both /etc/modules.d/usbcore and in /etc/modules.conf (as in the link you provided) and reloaded usbhid and that did it! 

Thanks for answering my post.

----------

